# New Breed Seduction



## gobbler2577 (Aug 3, 2010)

I feel sort of funny posting here, but I wanted to brag a little on the wife's new bow. She is small and absolutely hates a bow that is heavy and as a consequence I have had a hard time finding a bow that was fast and accurate and light enough. The search is over! We went over to Birmingham and she tried the New Breed Seduction and she was blown away. Needless to say we brought it home. For those who will ask, at 26" and 35lbs it shot a 286 grain arrow at 230fps. That is smoking fast. A lot of folks will be scared of the short (5 3/4") brace height, but after spending some time with it this weekend I can tell you it is a dream to shoot. I can't imagine anyone having a problem with the brace height. Customer service is second to none, and the folks at New Breed just make you feel like family. If you ladies are looking, you won't be disappointed with the New Breed Seduction. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting pictures of her new rig. Nice looking bow, glad your wife likes it.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Sweet looking bow! But now you gotta get that sight dipped in Muddy Girl


----------



## pyxies0208 (Jul 13, 2012)

I fell in love with this bow.....however the draw doesn't go long enough for me ...I'm looking at getting a strothers hope and having it done in muddy girl


----------



## 10%FOC (Dec 4, 2012)

Gobbler what was the price? It's still not listed on the site, didn't even know it was officially released til reading your post. Did they say anything about limited amount of bows being made?


----------



## gobbler2577 (Aug 3, 2010)

The price was 699. I really don't think they have been truly released in the sense that dealers have them yet. I know they were building them the day we were there and I expect they will begin to hit dealers shelves within this month. As for a limited amount being made he didn't say, but I did hear one of the guys there say that there was something like 60 of them ordered as soon as they announced they would be building them. I can only imagine that as they begin to become available that they will have their hands full with the demand for them. It is one sweet shooting bow.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Good to have another lady archer - but have her sign in and chat with us on AT!


----------



## Marie3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice looking bow!! Looking forward to trying one out!
:star:


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Nation!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the nation. 

I have not shot it, nor has my girlfriend we are in the middle of a move but I did get her one and it came in yesterday. I drew it back and it is silky smooth on the draw.


----------



## gobbler2577 (Aug 3, 2010)

I think she's gonna love it. That black looks a lot better to me than the Muddy Girl, but my wife wouldn't have anything but the Muddy Girl. Be sure to let us know how she likes it once you get moved and put some shots thru it.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

What did she have before her new bow? Can you tell us some things about the bow? Does it have draw stops? How is the draw cycle? Is there much of a hump near the end? How is the valley? Does it feel like it wants to take off on you or is it pretty forgiving at full draw?

Thanks,

zenworks911


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Hate to bump this from so far back, but my children's mother is looking to start shooting with the rest of us...and I was hoping to get some more information about this bow for her? For those of you that bought them, did your wives/girlfriend's like them? The answers to zenworks911's questions would be wonderful as well!

Thanks in advance!


----------

